# A imagem do dia: nevão 10/1/2010



## irpsit (11 Jan 2010 às 17:15)

Vejam a imagem da Península Ibérica branquinha, Portugal incluído.
Eu sei que não é tão espectacular como aquela da Inglaterra.

Podem ver a neve em Trás-os-Montes, e abaixo da Serra da Estrela até ao Alto Alentejo (embora em Lisboa e Baixo Alentejo se vejam nuvens).
De salientar tb a neve a cobrir quase toda a Espanha!


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2010 às 17:24)

Imagem do MODIS de hoje:







Com maior resolução no norte e centro do país:


----------



## GARFEL (11 Jan 2010 às 19:47)

irpsit disse:


> Vejam a imagem da Península Ibérica branquinha, Portugal incluído.
> Eu sei que não é tão espectacular como aquela da Inglaterra.
> 
> Podem ver a neve em Trás-os-Montes, e abaixo da Serra da Estrela até ao Alto Alentejo (embora em Lisboa e Baixo Alentejo se vejam nuvens).
> De salientar tb a neve a cobrir quase toda a Espanha!



desculpa lá mas isso não é neve
quando vires a peninsula isenta de nuvens irás perceber perfeitamente onde ela está
apesar de 
nalguns pontos 
poucos
consegue-se ver


----------

